# NREMT Practicals



## EMTCalais (Oct 20, 2007)

I go to take my practicals this Wed. Oct 24 and I am nervous.  I know I know this stuff because I have had my EMT license before but this is nothing like it was when I got my training in the Army.  Is it always this nerve-racking having someone watch over you or is it just me.  Well wish me luck!  EMTCalsis


----------



## firecoins (Oct 21, 2007)

I advise you get the critical points down pat.  I have seen nervous people do some really weird stuff that failed them.  One nervous contestant didn't even secure the head of a patient to the KED. He panicked and did something weird with just taping the head but not attaching the tape to the ked. He failed.


----------



## EMTCalais (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I do have everything pretty much memorized but like I said I have had my license before from the Army.  But there it was more laid back.  Our Sergents tested us not DHEC or people like that.  Our sergents knew we knew the stuff because they taught us.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 21, 2007)

EMTCalais said:


> Well I do have everything pretty much memorized but like I said I have had my license before from the Army.  But there it was more laid back.  Our Sergents tested us not DHEC or people like that.  Our sergents knew we knew the stuff because they taught us.




I am sure you will do fine. Just follow the guideline sheets and there is nothing to it. There is more to the KED incident than just taping the head down. It is all based upon point values and critical areas. If you perform, just like the sheet says, you will pass. They have made it very simplistic... cut & dried, even able to get their skills test check list on-line. Practice, practice, until the day before then relax. 

Again, I am sure you will do fine. Have a + attitude, helps you and demonstrates your ability to handle stress. 

Good luck! 

R/r 911


----------



## OreoThief (Oct 25, 2007)

*ABC's*

ABC's.....ABC's.....

It always comes down to the ABC's........


----------



## princess (Oct 25, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Practice, practice, until the day before then relax.
> 
> Always practice as if you are testing - don't just go over the "critical steps."  This way, you will be so comfortable with the skills that it becomes second nature.  Good luck, you will do great!!


----------



## bstone (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to take the Advanced Level Trauma Patient Assessment twice. I think it was due to me being one of the very last people to test and the proctor looking extremely exhausted. (I'm certain she missed something). We weren't allowed to retest same day, so I had to come back a few months later to do it again. 

Memorize the sheet and do it over and over. Understand why it's in that order and have friends test you on the order. Try to get tested earlier than later so the proctors don't miss something you said.

Good luck!


----------



## emttiv (Nov 5, 2007)

One simple thing to remember with any of the NREMT immobilization skills is: PMS before intervention, PMS after intervention. These are critical criteria and you will fail if you miss them. One exception is the Traction Splinting skill sheet  where you direct someone to take manual traction BEFORE you check PMS. 

emttiv


----------



## james (Nov 7, 2007)

*Nremtb*

What is the min score you need to get your cert


----------



## i5adam8 (Nov 7, 2007)

EMTCalais said:


> I go to take my practicals this Wed. Oct 24 and I am nervous.  I know I know this stuff because I have had my EMT license before but this is nothing like it was when I got my training in the Army.  Is it always this nerve-racking having someone watch over you or is it just me.  Well wish me luck!  EMTCalsis





  No it is not just you,I went through the same thing this past April and,I was nervous the entire week before the practicals.Just remember to check your PMS before and,after all of your splinting cause that was a big one with my group.But i'm sure you will do just fine.


----------



## emttiv (Nov 7, 2007)

James,

Are you asking what the minimum score is on the written test to get certified? The scoring system is proprietary and you are only told if you passed or failed. 

emttiv


----------



## james (Dec 1, 2007)

*nremtb*

thanks. I past the practicals, and now I am takthe nr test on tuesday.


----------

